# 3 gradi



## Persa/Ritrovata (4 Aprile 2009)

http://www.lastampa.it/forum/forum2.asp?IDforum=463

17/11/2006 
Cuori allo SpecchioA che grado sei di innamoramento?
ZECCA 77
Non sono un lettore abituale di stampa rosa, ma in una sala d’aspetto ho trovato un’intervista a Morgan di X Factor (il concorso musicale di Raidue: Morgan è uno dei tre giudici, ndr) che mi ha molto colpito perché rifletteva la mia situazione. Parlando della sua storia con l’attrice Asia Argento, ne spiegava il fallimento sostenendo che lei non aveva accettato il suo lato debole. In poche parole: la Argento si era innamorata di Morgan perché era un bel tipo, ma quando poi, vivendoci insieme, aveva scoperto che dietro il bel tipo c’era una persona sensibile, magari lunatica e sicuramente piena di problemi, anziché intrigarsi si era disamorata. Ora, è proprio quel che succede sempre a me con le donne. 
La mia fidanzata storica mi lasciò dopo vari tira e molla perché non mi trovava più brillante come all’inizio del nostro amore. Ma è normale che all’inizio l’adrenalina ti porti a essere più scoppiettante: non si può corteggiare una fidanzata con lo stesso spirito con cui si corteggia una che ancora deve diventarlo o che lo è diventata da poco. 
Con l’ultima ragazza è andata anche peggio. Per mollarmi ha aspettato che io perdessi il lavoro. Invece di starmi accanto e sostenermi in un momento difficile, si è consolata fra le braccia del mio ex migliore amico. Per giustificarsi ha detto che ero diventato depresso e lamentoso. E come avrei dovuto essere, dopo un licenziamento in tronco? Le donne scrivono alla tua rubrica lamentandosi che gli uomini sono tutti ipocriti e falsi. Però sono poi loro le prime a disamorarsi di noi quando diventiamo sinceri. 

Risposta
Non esistono «le donne» e «gli uomini», Zecca. Esistono gli individui: tu, la tua fidanzata storica, la ragazza che ti ha appena mollato. Non hai le prove che ogni altra donna si sarebbe comportata come loro. Mentre dovresti interrogarti sull’ipotesi che sia tu a comportarti allo stesso modo con tutte, esponendoti al rischio di commettere sempre gli stessi errori. 

E veniamo al tema sollevato dall’intervista di Morgan. È vero che l’amore funziona soltanto finché si mostra al partner il proprio lato migliore? In questi anni mi sono formato l’idea, probabilmente astrusa ma sincera, che esistano *tre gradazioni diverse di innamoramento. La gradazione più bassa, e anche la più diffusa, si raggiunge quando a farci innamorare di un’altra persona è l’immagine di sé che riflette all’esterno*. Ci innamoriamo della sua bellezza, del suo fascino, del ruolo che ha in società, della considerazione che raccoglie nel nostro ambiente. Esempi classici sono la studentessa che si prende una sbandata per il prof, oppure il ragazzo timido che perde la testa per la più carina della classe. Ma anche in età adulta si ripropone il meccanismo della cotta gratificante. «Cotta» perché si tratta di un’emozione violenta e breve, come tutte le emozioni che non riescono a diventare sentimento. E «gratificante» perché tende a compiacere l’ego di chi la prova: un misto di senso di possesso, bisogno di rassicurazione e desiderio di rivalsa. 

Come ha rilevato Morgan nell’intervista, queste storie durano fino a quando i protagonisti mostrano il lato luminoso e «vincente» del loro carattere. Ma appena la relazione si stabilizza in una convivenza, emerge l’altra faccia della personalità, che non solo negli artisti è imprevedibile. Dietro un personaggio di successo si nasconde magari un ragazzo complessato e insicuro. Mentre anche l’individuo più metodico del mondo può celare aspetti di sé assai poco rassicuranti. Di fronte alla scoperta della parte nascosta, l’innamorato di primo grado si sente deluso, tradito. L’aura che circonda il suo amore si smarrisce, i colori diventano opachi, negli occhi gli si spegne una luce. E la storia finisce.

*Il secondo grado dell’innamoramento si ha quando ami qualcuno non per quello che sembra, ma per quello che è*. Non è un risultato facile da raggiungere, né tanto meno immediato. Richiede pazienza e comprensione. E poiché anche in amore nessuno fa niente per niente, è possibile solo quando si diventa coscienti dell’eccezionalità del proprio partner. Quando si comprende che, pur con tutti i suoi limiti, è l’unico in grado di capirci e di progettare la vita insieme con noi. Anche questi amori possono entrare in crisi, ma proprio nella difficoltà rivelano la forza che li rende indispensabili. Ci si accorge di rimpiangerne persino i difetti e si finisce per riannodarli, smussando le rispettive sporgenze in nome di un valore superiore che è il progetto comune.

*Esiste un terzo grado di innamoramento. Molto raro, ma magico. Si verifica quando non solo amiamo una persona nei suoi lati chiari e oscuri, ma riusciamo a scorgere aspetti della sua personalità che nemmeno lei è cosciente di avere*. Oltre ad amarla per come sembra (primo grado) e per come è (secondo grado), la amiamo anche per come sarà, appena assumerà una consapevolezza maggiore di se stessa. È la forza del nostro amore che ci rende la vista così acuta e che trasmette all’altro/a la coscienza dei propri mezzi. E quando questa forza è ricambiata, la coppia crescerà a tal punto da estrarre da sé le imprese più incredibili.
MASSIMO GRAMELLINI
*********************************************​


----------



## Old Shine (4 Aprile 2009)

Interessante...
Mi è spesso capitato il primo, alcune volte il secondo, ma solo una volta il terzo.


----------



## Fedifrago (5 Aprile 2009)

Se guardiamo bene, son tratti che son emersi più volte anche nelle varie discussioni del forum...

Alla breve infatuazione (il primo grado lo possiamo paragonare all'innamoramento no?) o si sostituisce un sentimento più maturo, più consapevole o iniziano i dolori.

Uno dei problemi sorge quando vivendo una relazione giunta al secondo stadio, incrociamo qualcuno/a che ci induce a credere di poter rivivere una relazione di primo grado, sicuramente più pulsante, vivida della seconda e che ben difficilmente possiamo rivivere con chi l'abbiamo già vissuta in passato..

Il terzo stadio purtroppo è spesso un'ulteriore complicazione, perchè non è detto che lo si scorga nel/la legittimo/a partner e nel caso non sia in esso/a ma nell'altro/a scattano quei pericolosissimi meccanismi del "io ti salverò" o del "solo io posso renderti migliore di come credi di essere" facendoci calare in quel ruolo del pigmalione che tanti danni può arrecare...


----------



## Verena67 (5 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se guardiamo bene, son tratti che son emersi più volte anche nelle varie discussioni del forum...
> 
> Alla breve infatuazione (il primo grado lo possiamo paragonare all'innamoramento no?) o si sostituisce un sentimento più maturo, più consapevole o iniziano i dolori.
> 
> ...



Ciao Fedy!

Il tuo intervento ha il sapore (amaro) della verità.

Approfondiamo soprattutto la frase finale: quello che tu chiami "Fare il pigmalione" è secondo me qualcosa di molto triste, cioé essere arrivati (da soli, sempre da soli...)ad uno stadio di consapevolezza interiore su di sé e su ciò che l'altro rappresenta per noi che l'altro non condivide assolutamente perché - per 1001 motivi diversi - non è giunto a quello stadio CON NOI.

Questo stadio di consapevolezza noi possiamo mistificarlo in due modi, a mio avviso entrambi fallaci.

Il primo, è quello di denegare qualsiasi veridicità al sentimento dell'altra persona: dicendo che "Non ci ama abbastanza" per fare il "salto" con noi in un vero, condiviso futuro.

Il secondo, è quello di sentirsi moralmente SUPERIORI all' altro (pigmalione nel senso di "piu' grande, maestro, insegnante, piu' maturo, etc.). Insomma, l'altro non condivide con noi il desiderio di un nuovo futuro insieme perché NON CI ARRIVA, non è PRONTO, etc.

Penso in qualche modo che la verità stia...in mezzo. Non è questione di mancanza d'amore, e non è questione di superioriorità.

Penso che ciascuno di noi abbia il suo mondo interiore, che ciascuno di noi faccia il suo cammino, purtroppo spesso (quasi sempre) la persona che incontriamo e che brevemente o meno brevemente si accompagna a noi non fa lo stesso cammino, ha altre priorità di vita, altri cammini.

E' tristissimo, veramente triste, e ci fa sentire veramente soli, ma è quello che capita in quasi tutte le storie d'amore, anche tra single, a maggior ragione tra persone già impegnate 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio grosso!


----------



## Miciolidia (5 Aprile 2009)

premesso che sia Gramellini che Morgan mi piacciono assai...premessa di cui non ve ne... ma lo volevo dire...

alla prima ci sono arrivata.

alla seconda pure.

e alla terza ..si...c'era...ma poi è crollato tutto perchè gli equilibri non si sono mantenuti..uno dava 100000 l'altro 17....

e la magia si è spezzata.

A ben pensarci manco era necessario che io lo sostenessi, si faceva  sostenere altrove..poi era talmente sicuro di se stesso...

mah..dovrebbe pero' scrivere lui al posto mio, magari direbbe cose diverse.


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2009)

Raggiungere questo terzo stadio per me, preclude una conoscenza dell'altro non indifferente... ma pure il secondo non e' mica cotiche... ora mi chiedo, quando dopo anni di matrimonio si scopre che l'uomo che si pensava di amare effettivamente e' uno stronzo che non conosciamo, a quale stadio siamo rimasti? Certo non siamo arrivati manco al secondo perche' in effetti non lo abbiamo amato per quello che era...

C'ho penzato leggendo Micio, perche' secondo me ha solo prolungato e intensificato il primo stadio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Raggiungere questo terzo stadio per me, preclude una conoscenza dell'altro non indifferente... ma pure il secondo non e' mica cotiche... ora mi chiedo, quando dopo anni di matrimonio si scopre che l'uomo che si pensava di amare effettivamente e' uno stronzo che non conosciamo, a quale stadio siamo rimasti? Certo non siamo arrivati manco al secondo perche' in effetti non lo abbiamo amato per quello che era...
> 
> C'ho penzato leggendo Micio, perche' secondo me ha solo prolungato e intensificato il primo stadio


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>



Ho scritto una cappellata?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ho scritto una cappellata?


 Proprio no...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Proprio no...


No e che ti davi le martellate.

La descrizione di questi 3 stadi e' ottima peccato che non tenga conto della coppia... nel senso che hai voglia di amare una persona per quello che e' se quello/a scappa da se stesso come un cane impaurito! Il terzo stadio proprio manco lo considero, e' roba per la stiratrice di Bruja...e Amarax


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No e che ti davi le martellate.
> 
> La descrizione di questi 3 stadi e' ottima peccato che non tenga conto della coppia... nel senso che hai voglia di amare una persona per quello che e' se quello/a scappa da se stesso come un cane impaurito! Il terzo stadio proprio manco lo considero, e' roba per la stiratrice di Bruja...e Amarax


 A me i tre gradi hanno fatto pensare a "Come eravamo".
Chi l'ha visto davvero (anche non il numero di volte che l'ho visto io...  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )   potrà ravvisare il lei quel modo di amare da cui lui fugge perché non vuole essere, non ce l'ha fa a essere all'altezza di quel che potrebbe essere.


----------



## Old reale (5 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me i tre gradi hanno fatto pensare a "Come eravamo".
> Chi l'ha visto davvero (anche non il numero di volte che l'ho visto io...
> 
> 
> ...


 a te anche guardare una meringata farebbe venire in mente "come eravamo"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> a te anche guardare una meringata farebbe venire in mente "come eravamo"


In effetti ...c'è la scena in cui lei cucina...


----------



## Old reale (5 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> In effetti ...c'è la scena in cui lei cucina...


----------



## Nobody (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Raggiungere questo terzo stadio per me, preclude una conoscenza dell'altro non indifferente... ma pure il secondo non e' mica cotiche... ora mi chiedo, quando dopo anni di matrimonio si scopre che l'uomo che si pensava di amare effettivamente e' uno stronzo che non conosciamo, a quale stadio siamo rimasti? Certo non siamo arrivati manco al secondo perche' in effetti non lo abbiamo amato per quello che era...
> 
> C'ho penzato leggendo Micio, perche' secondo me ha solo prolungato e intensificato il primo stadio


Infatti penso che al secondo stadio, non ci arrivi mai pienamente nessuno... paradossalmente, è più facile provare il terzo stadio.


----------



## Bruja (6 Aprile 2009)

*mm*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti penso che al secondo stadio, non ci arrivi mai pienamente nessuno... paradossalmente, è più facile provare il terzo stadio.


Credo tu abbia ragione... il terzo stadio per assurdo diventa semplice se si accettano i difetti e le carenze anche inconsapevoli altrui. Nel secondo ci deve essere la vera assoluta e totale condivisione, matura e consapevole, e se c'è, il terzo stadio non serve raggiungerlo.
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (6 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No e che ti davi le martellate.
> 
> La descrizione di questi 3 stadi e' ottima peccato che non tenga conto della coppia... nel senso che hai voglia di amare una persona per quello che e' se quello/a scappa da se stesso come un cane impaurito! *Il terzo stadio proprio manco lo considero, e' roba per la stiratrice di Bruja...e Amarax*












 mi sa come un'offesa. E c'hai pure ragione


----------



## Lettrice (6 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Infatti penso che al secondo stadio, non ci arrivi mai pienamente nessuno... paradossalmente, è più facile provare il terzo stadio.





Bruja ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione... il terzo stadio per assurdo diventa semplice se si accettano i difetti e le carenze anche inconsapevoli altrui. Nel secondo ci deve essere la vera assoluta e totale condivisione, matura e consapevole, e se c'è, il terzo stadio non serve raggiungerlo.
> Bruja


Non concordo, il terzo stadio non e' solo l'accetazione dei piccoli difettucci o carenze... il terzo stadio preclude la conoscenza di un probabile lato oscuro che mi pare impossibile se non si conosce la persona nel vera essenza.

Vi dico anche che secondo me il secondo e terzo stadio sono quasi utopie


----------



## Bruja (7 Aprile 2009)

*Letty*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Non concordo, il terzo stadio non e' solo l'accetazione dei piccoli difettucci o carenze... il terzo stadio preclude la conoscenza di un probabile lato oscuro che mi pare impossibile se non si conosce la persona nel vera essenza.
> 
> Vi dico anche che secondo me il secondo e terzo stadio sono quasi utopie


Concordo per il terzo stadio... é una scelta autonoma che si spalma sull'altro/a... Ripeto é scelta non condivisione. 
Il secondo stadio può essere una comune intesa raggiunta, ma questo non significa che non costi fatica ed impegno.
Bruja


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non concordo, il terzo stadio non e' solo l'accetazione dei piccoli difettucci o carenze... il terzo stadio preclude la conoscenza di un probabile lato oscuro che mi pare impossibile se non si conosce la persona nel vera essenza.
> 
> Vi dico anche che secondo me il secondo e terzo stadio sono quasi utopie


 

*Esiste un terzo grado di innamoramento. Molto raro, ma magico. Si verifica quando non solo amiamo una persona nei suoi lati chiari e oscuri, ma riusciamo a scorgere aspetti della sua personalità che nemmeno lei è cosciente di avere*. Oltre ad amarla per come sembra (primo grado) e per come è (secondo grado), la amiamo anche per come sarà, appena assumerà una consapevolezza maggiore di se stessa. È la forza del nostro amore che ci rende la vista così acuta e che trasmette all’altro/a la coscienza dei propri mezzi. E quando questa forza è ricambiata, la coppia crescerà a tal punto da estrarre da sé le imprese più incredibili.

A me non sembra utopia

A me succede proprio questo ( odio parlare di me ma qui è necessario )
 Mia moglie ha saputo rendermi migliore, ha saputo tirar fuori la parte migliore di me e mi ha fatto prendere coscienza delle mie capacità e del mio valore ( che neppure io conoscevo ).

e lo stesso ho fatto io con lei.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> mi sa come un'offesa. E c'hai pure ragione



Non e' un'offesa anzi...


----------



## Old amarax (7 Aprile 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non e' un'offesa anzi...


Meno male ;-)


----------



## Old Shine (7 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> *Esiste un terzo grado di innamoramento. Molto raro, ma magico. Si verifica quando non solo amiamo una persona nei suoi lati chiari e oscuri, ma riusciamo a scorgere aspetti della sua personalità che nemmeno lei è cosciente di avere*. Oltre ad amarla per come sembra (primo grado) e per come è (secondo grado), la amiamo anche per come sarà, appena assumerà una consapevolezza maggiore di se stessa. È la forza del nostro amore che ci rende la vista così acuta e che trasmette all’altro/a la coscienza dei propri mezzi. E quando questa forza è ricambiata, la coppia crescerà a tal punto da estrarre da sé le imprese più incredibili.
> 
> A me non sembra utopia
> 
> ...


Molto bello quello che dici, ma come fai a conciliarlo col tradimento? Se raggiungi un tale livello di sintonia con una persona quella persona ti legge dentro e non puoi nascondere nulla (ecco perchè io non potrei tradirlo, lo saprebbe subito). Io credo che potresti conciliare la cosa solo se tua moglie sapesse e ti comprendesse comunque confidando nella specialità del vostro rapporto. Sono convinta che una coppia può decidere di essere aperta ad altri rapporti, ma se tua moglie non sa allora è un pò strano quello che dici.


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2009)

E cosa succede se amiamo una persona per come sembra (1), per come è pur con i difetti che le riconosciamo (2) e per come sarà, individuando aspetti che nemmeno questa persona conosce di sé (3), ma non riusciamo a riconoscere un aspetto che a un certo punto si manifesta e che, col senno di poi, ci rendiamo conto che avremmo potuto vederlo, anzi lo abbiamo negato perché non avremmo mai voluto vederlo, perché era talmente distante da noi da non poterlo ritenere compatibile con noi.
E quando questo aspetto (la capacità di tradire) si manifesta non accettiamo di conviverci ma non smettiamo di amare? 
Non lapidatemi, per cortesia. Giuro che la melassa sdolcinata non mi è mai piaciuta, il colore rosa non compare nel mio guardaroba, sono indipendente economicamente e non si tratta di calcolo di convenienza.


----------



## MK (7 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> E quando questo aspetto (la capacità di tradire) si manifesta non accettiamo di conviverci ma non smettiamo di amare?


Decide la vita per noi.


----------



## Fedifrago (7 Aprile 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Decide la vita per noi.


A volte magari è meglio smazzarsela da soli senza aspettare che decida la vita eh!


----------



## MK (7 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> A volte magari è meglio smazzarsela da soli senza aspettare che decida la vita eh!


Sicuramente sì, ma delle volte non ce la si fa.


----------



## Old oscar (7 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Molto bello quello che dici, ma come fai a conciliarlo col tradimento? Se raggiungi un tale livello di sintonia con una persona quella persona ti legge dentro e non puoi nascondere nulla (ecco perchè io non potrei tradirlo, lo saprebbe subito). Io credo che potresti conciliare la cosa solo se tua moglie sapesse e ti comprendesse comunque confidando nella specialità del vostro rapporto. Sono convinta che una coppia può decidere di essere aperta ad altri rapporti, ma se tua moglie non sa allora è un pò strano quello che dici.


come faccio è un mio piccolo segreto.

in quanto alla stranezza, è vero, un po' strano lo sono, sia io, che le cose che dico.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> E cosa succede se amiamo una persona per come sembra (1), per come è pur con i difetti che le riconosciamo (2) e per come sarà, individuando aspetti che nemmeno questa persona conosce di sé (3), ma non riusciamo a riconoscere un aspetto che a un certo punto si manifesta e che, col senno di poi, ci rendiamo conto che avremmo potuto vederlo, anzi lo abbiamo negato perché non avremmo mai voluto vederlo, perché era talmente distante da noi da non poterlo ritenere compatibile con noi*?*
> *E quando questo aspetto (la capacità di tradire) si manifesta non accettiamo di conviverci ma non smettiamo di amare? *
> Non lapidatemi, per cortesia. Giuro che la melassa sdolcinata non mi è mai piaciuta, il colore rosa non compare nel mio guardaroba, sono indipendente economicamente e non si tratta di calcolo di convenienza.


   Mancava un punto e l'ho messo...la domanda è notevole così l'ho messo più grande. Ti quoto e aspetto le pietre che arriveranno...oh se arriveranno...


----------



## Amoremio (7 Aprile 2009)

Grazie Amarax, hai ragione: mancava il punto interrogativo.
è giusto quello che dice Fedifrago, ma anche la replica di MK.
Aggiungo una cosa che può sembrare molto brutta: non è neanche per i figli, anche se cerco di non fargli capire di che si tratta (ma qualcosa hanno capito lo stesso), perchè non voglio neanche pensare che resti con me per i figli.


----------



## Old amarax (7 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Grazie Amarax, hai ragione: mancava il punto interrogativo.
> è giusto quello che dice Fedifrago, ma anche la replica di MK.
> Aggiungo una cosa che può sembrare molto brutta: non è neanche per i figli, anche se cerco di non fargli capire di che si tratta (ma qualcosa hanno capito lo stesso), *perchè non voglio neanche pensare che resti con me per i figli.[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (7 Aprile 2009)

Pensate che i fedifraghi /le fedifraghe alle "altre/i" dicono sempre "Sto con lei /lui per i figli...."

Bisognerebbe proprio prendere tutto ciò che si dice e si sente cum grano salis...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> E cosa succede se amiamo una persona per come sembra (1), per come è pur con i difetti che le riconosciamo (2) e per come sarà, individuando aspetti che nemmeno questa persona conosce di sé (3), ma non riusciamo a riconoscere un aspetto che a un certo punto si manifesta e che, col senno di poi, ci rendiamo conto che avremmo potuto vederlo, anzi lo abbiamo negato perché non avremmo mai voluto vederlo, perché era talmente distante da noi da non poterlo ritenere compatibile con noi.
> E quando questo aspetto (la capacità di tradire) si manifesta non accettiamo di conviverci ma non smettiamo di amare?
> Non lapidatemi, per cortesia. Giuro che la melassa sdolcinata non mi è mai piaciuta, il colore rosa non compare nel mio guardaroba, sono indipendente economicamente e non si tratta di calcolo di convenienza.





amarax ha detto:


> Mancava un punto e l'ho messo...la domanda è notevole così l'ho messo più grande. Ti quoto e aspetto le pietre che arriveranno...oh se arriveranno...





Amoremio ha detto:


> Grazie Amarax, hai ragione: mancava il punto interrogativo.
> è giusto quello che dice Fedifrago, ma anche la replica di MK.
> Aggiungo una cosa che può sembrare molto brutta: non è neanche per i figli, anche se cerco di non fargli capire di che si tratta (ma qualcosa hanno capito lo stesso), perchè non voglio neanche pensare che resti con me per i figli.


 Per me solo prendendo atto che non si può stare in un rapporto solo per quello che sentiamo noi, attribuendo all'altro significati e sentimenti che non ci sono.
Per un amore che si prova o si è provato e per i figli si deve vivere solo un rapporto vero.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me solo prendendo atto che non si può stare in un rapporto solo per quello che sentiamo noi, attribuendo all'altro significati e sentimenti che non ci sono.
> Per un amore che si prova o si è provato e per i figli si deve vivere solo un rapporto vero.


Mi sa che non ho capito oppure che non mi sono spiegata bene prima.
Non vorrei stare con mio marito solo perchè io lo amo, a prescindere da lui e da quello che sente.
Non vorrei che lui stesse con me per "dovere" nei confronti miei o dei figli, e nemmeno perchè così potrebbe continuare ad avere con loro un rapporto più assiduo (anche se io gli ho detto che, se se ne andava, non gli avrei posto limiti nel vederli, è evidente che non sarebbe come viverci insieme).
Io voglio che lui chiarisca con sè stesso ciò che vuole: avendogli esplicitato che non poteva volere me e un'altra, il chiarimento è se vuole me o altro; che "altro" sia lei o nessuna delle due (comunque “non me&#8221 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non muta significativamente i termini della questione. 
Presa la decisione il seguito dovrebbe essere  conseguente.
Quando lui mi ha detto di volere me ho pensato che tutto fosse chiaro e definito ed ho sbagliato, perchè il coinvolgimento non era solo fisico (e io lo sapevo).
Quando Verena mi ha sottolineato che  “una relazione non si sospende … sospendendo i rapporti fisici.”. avevo purtroppo già scoperto il mio errore.
Ed avevo già scoperto che ero disponibile a lasciargli del tempo per chiarire definitivamente anche il profilo emotivo, anche se l’esistenza di questo aspetto mi fa soffrire come un cane e, se penso a come si comporta lei, mi disturba ancora di più.
Questo tempo è ormai di parecchi mesi: lei non molla, non serve che lui cerchi di farla ragionare né che la mandi a cag*re.
Io sono stanchissima, vivo nella paura che lui veda in questa perseveranza di lei il segno di un amore irrinunciabile, o, soprattutto, che capisca che, in realtà, vuole lei.
Ma non smetto di amarlo, e continuo ancora a credere, in modo ondivago e variamente auto-argomentato, che lui mi ami. Continuo a fidarmi di lui.
Questo che tipo di amore è (oltre che un po’ folle)?


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Mancava un punto e l'ho messo...la domanda è notevole così l'ho messo più grande. Ti quoto e aspetto le pietre che arriveranno...oh se arriveranno...





Amoremio ha detto:


> E cosa succede se amiamo una persona per come sembra (1), per come è pur con i difetti che le riconosciamo (2) e per come sarà, individuando aspetti che nemmeno questa persona conosce di sé (3), ma non riusciamo a riconoscere un aspetto che a un certo punto si manifesta e che, col senno di poi, ci rendiamo conto che avremmo potuto vederlo, anzi lo abbiamo negato perché non avremmo mai voluto vederlo, perché era talmente distante da noi da non poterlo ritenere compatibile con noi.
> E quando questo aspetto (la capacità di tradire) si manifesta non accettiamo di conviverci ma non smettiamo di amare?
> Non lapidatemi, per cortesia. Giuro che la melassa sdolcinata non mi è mai piaciuta, il colore rosa non compare nel mio guardaroba, sono indipendente economicamente e non si tratta di calcolo di convenienza.


perdonatemi, ma temo che la risposta sia che se succede di amare ancora chi si scopre capace di tradire e far soffrire, si è al punto 1: ovvero si ama per come si vede e crede che quella persona sia, senza voler andare più a fondo su come è veramente... si ama l'idea che ci si è fatti di lui e si nega non solo la capacità di tradire, ma anche quella di far soffrire... 
Poi bisogna vedere: se l'amore riesce ad evolvere e perdonare si torna al 2: ad amare anche i suoi difetti e la sua interezza, ma è un percorso lungo e difficile ed è un andare avanti, non indietro..


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> perdonatemi, ma temo che la risposta sia che se succede di amare ancora chi si scopre capace di tradire e far soffrire, si è al punto 1: ovvero si ama per come si vede e crede che quella persona sia, senza voler andare più a fondo su come è veramente... si ama l'idea che ci si è fatti di lui e si nega non solo la capacità di tradire, ma anche quella di far soffrire...
> Poi bisogna vedere: se l'amore riesce ad evolvere e perdonare si torna al 2: ad amare anche i suoi difetti e la sua interezza, ma è un percorso lungo e difficile ed è un andare avanti, non indietro..


Il motivo per cui ho posto il quesito è proprio la possibilità che le cose stiano come tu dici; eppure non sono convinta.
qui non si tratta di amare per come appare una persona.
si potrebbe definire amare nonostante non sia come appariva e nonostante non si sia più sicuri di come realmente è.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

amare (non "amare ancora" e nemmeno "non smettere di amare") nonostante la delusione e il dolore, senza potersi poggiare ragionevolmente su un amore ricambiato (vedete che non parlo di certezze) e con il "clear and present danger" di scoprire che ricambiato non è.


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui ho posto il quesito è proprio la possibilità che le cose stiano come tu dici; eppure non sono convinta.
> qui non si tratta di amare per come appare una persona.
> si potrebbe definire amare nonostante non sia come appariva e nonostante non si sia più sicuri di come realmente è.


e allora... amare cosa? o chi?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e allora... amare cosa? o chi?


mi verrebbe da rispondere "boh" oppure "amare perchè?". ma non sto scherzando su questa cosa.
non potrei scherzarci perchè la vivo.
allora cerco di capirmi.
a un certo punto ho provato a convincermi che non potesse essere amore, magari abitudine, pensando che così avrei sofferto meno.
invece amo, mi pare pure strano, e mi interrogo.
in un certo modo non mi pare morale che, sapendo ciò che so e percependo il tradimento come un'offesa a me e a "noi",  io lo ami.


----------



## MK (8 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi verrebbe da rispondere "boh" oppure "amare perchè?". ma non sto scherzando su questa cosa.
> non potrei scherzarci perchè la vivo.
> allora cerco di capirmi.
> a un certo punto ho provato a convincermi che non potesse essere amore, magari abitudine, pensando che così avrei sofferto meno.
> ...


La prima volta che mi è successo, di essere tradita, non sono riuscita ad amare ancora, la seconda volta la pensavo esattamente come te. E ho continuato ad amare...


----------



## Grande82 (8 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi verrebbe da rispondere "boh" oppure "amare perchè?". ma non sto scherzando su questa cosa.
> non potrei scherzarci perchè la vivo.
> allora cerco di capirmi.
> a un certo punto ho provato a convincermi che non potesse essere amore, magari abitudine, pensando che così avrei sofferto meno.
> ...


 ma io non contesto il tuo amore!!
mi chiedo solo: chi ami? la persona di prima e la vita di prima? i ricordi? la famiglia? il 'lui' che credevi di conoscere?
O l'uomo che è oggi? E questo suo 'difetto'? che parte ha in questo amore?


----------



## Old Zyp (8 Aprile 2009)

non so nemmeno in che stato sono .... 3 -2 -1 

dopo il tradimento ho abbandonato pressochè tutti i ricordi passati, noi, lei, ciò che è stato, insomma abbandonato la nostalgia; ad oggi mi trovo ancora ad amare, sentimento più forte del precedente, privo di conflittualità.... carico di voler un nuovo a cui dar vita

amo, ed amo ancora più di prima ..... più mi allontano e più sento e provo un sentimento che non provavo prima, voglio lei per quello che è 

abitudine non era, ma nemmeno amore ... ora invece lo è


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma io non contesto il tuo amore!!
> mi chiedo solo: chi ami? la persona di prima e la vita di prima? i ricordi? la famiglia? il 'lui' che credevi di conoscere?
> O l'uomo che è oggi? E questo suo 'difetto'? che parte ha in questo amore?


amo lui per com'era, ma anche per com'è, eccettuato ciò che lo lega ancora a lei (e non so cosa sia, se positivo o negativo); lui com'è - lei (sottrazione aritmetica), accantonando "la famiglia". Nego lei, non la considero propriamente un difetto, forse un errore.
so di non essere chiara, ma sto scrivendo di getto, peraltro mentre c'è un urgenza in ufficio, nella speranza che mettendo per iscritto i pensieri immediati che mi vengono e rileggendoli dopo, io riesca a capire


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

Zyp ha detto:


> non so nemmeno in che stato sono .... 3 -2 -1
> 
> dopo il tradimento ho abbandonato pressochè tutti i ricordi passati, noi, lei, ciò che è stato, insomma abbandonato la nostalgia; ad oggi mi trovo ancora ad amare, sentimento più forte del precedente, privo di conflittualità.... carico di voler un nuovo a cui dar vita
> 
> ...


io non credo di amare più di prima. So di aver avuto, prima di tutto questo,  la consapevolezza di amarlo più che all'inizio, in modo più intenso, ma adesso non sento di amarlo più di prima di sapere del tradimento.
l'amore è lo stesso, magari ora avrei bisogno di conferme che prima non mi necessitavano, ma questa è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Old Zyp (8 Aprile 2009)

più di prima per l'aver provato sulla pelle il tradire e l'esser tradito ed averne provato le relative sofferenze 

più di prima perchè mai avrei dato tanto in passato, ora non me ne curo anche se è tutt'altro che facile e come di ci tu avrei soltanto bisogno di qualche certezza in più


----------



## Fedifrago (8 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ho capito oppure che non mi sono spiegata bene prima.
> Non vorrei stare con mio marito solo perchè io lo amo, a prescindere da lui e da quello che sente.
> Non vorrei che lui stesse con me per "dovere" nei confronti miei o dei figli, e nemmeno perchè così potrebbe continuare ad avere con loro un rapporto più assiduo (anche se io gli ho detto che, se se ne andava, non gli avrei posto limiti nel vederli, è evidente che non sarebbe come viverci insieme).
> Io voglio che lui chiarisca con sè stesso ciò che vuole: avendogli esplicitato che non poteva volere me e un'altra, il chiarimento è se vuole me o altro; che "altro" sia lei o nessuna delle due (comunque “non me”) non muta significativamente i termini della questione.
> ...


E' un amore "sacrificale" dove tu pensi che solo annichilendoti che non lo perderai.

Se vai alla radice latina della parola amore trovi a-mors ovvero mancanza di morte, il che dovrebbe significare VITA o quantomeno crescita...cosa vedi vi sia di rinascita nel non sapere se l'oggetto/soggetto del tuo amore ci sarà domani o se ci sarà per te? Mi pare tu ti mantenga in un limbo dove, per citar il Virgilio di Dante, ci troviamo "_sol di tanto offesi, che sanza speme vivemo in disio" _





 , nel desiderare appunto qualcosa è stato o che credevi essere e oggi non è più.

E non è neanche vero che lo ami anche ora, per come si è rivelato, altrimenti dovresti accettare il suo dualismo, cosa che non mi pare tu faccia...

Finchè regna il disequilibrio fra il poter lui decidere del VOSTRO destino e tu quasi solo attendere le sue decisioni FATTIVE e non solo le buone intenzioni, la vedo dura sentir riparlare di amore.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ho capito oppure che non mi sono spiegata bene prima.
> Non vorrei stare con mio marito solo perchè io lo amo, a prescindere da lui e da quello che sente.
> Non vorrei che lui stesse con me per "dovere" nei confronti miei o dei figli, e nemmeno perchè così potrebbe continuare ad avere con loro un rapporto più assiduo (anche se io gli ho detto che, se se ne andava, non gli avrei posto limiti nel vederli, è evidente che non sarebbe come viverci insieme).
> Io voglio che lui chiarisca con sè stesso ciò che vuole: avendogli esplicitato che non poteva volere me e un'altra, il chiarimento è se vuole me o altro; che "altro" sia lei o nessuna delle due (comunque “non me”) non muta significativamente i termini della questione.
> ...


E'\è stato uguale il mio atteggiamento verso di lui. In neretto quello che c'è di diverso. Non mi fido per niente.
Oggi farei esattamente il contrario di quello che ho fatto...ma non mi serve averlo scoperto.


----------



## Old amarax (8 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me solo prendendo atto che non si può stare in un rapporto solo per quello che sentiamo noi, *attribuendo all'altro significati e sentimenti che non ci sono.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Per un amore che si prova o si è provato e per i figli si deve vivere solo un rapporto vero.*


Non so dirti quanto ti ammiro per questo.


----------



## Verena67 (8 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> amo lui per com'era, ma anche per com'è, *eccettuato ciò che lo lega ancora a lei (e non so cosa sia, se positivo o negativo*); lui com'è - lei (sottrazione aritmetica), accantonando "la famiglia". Nego lei, *non la considero propriamente un difetto, forse un errore.*
> so di non essere chiara, ma sto scrivendo di getto, peraltro mentre c'è un urgenza in ufficio, nella speranza che mettendo per iscritto i pensieri immediati che mi vengono e rileggendoli dopo, io riesca a capire



se lei fosse una donna sotto molti aspetti "ammirabile", questo secondo te cosa direbbe di tuo marito? (a parte che ha buon gusto...)

Non è una domanda quiz, sono curiosa di sapere se penseresti che se non ha altro ha messo su un legame che ha un senso, oppure che è doppiamente vigliacco per non saper scegliere tra due donne "in gamba"....!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per me solo prendendo atto che non si può stare in un rapporto solo per quello che sentiamo noi, attribuendo all'altro significati e sentimenti che non ci sono.
> Per un amore che si prova o si è provato e per i figli si deve vivere solo un rapporto vero.





Amoremio ha detto:


> Mi sa che non ho capito oppure che non mi sono spiegata bene prima.
> Non vorrei stare con mio marito solo perchè io lo amo, a prescindere da lui e da quello che sente.
> Non vorrei che lui stesse con me per "dovere" nei confronti miei o dei figli, e nemmeno perchè così potrebbe continuare ad avere con loro un rapporto più assiduo (anche se io gli ho detto che, se se ne andava, non gli avrei posto limiti nel vederli, è evidente che non sarebbe come viverci insieme).
> Io voglio che lui chiarisca con sè stesso ciò che vuole: avendogli esplicitato che non poteva volere me e un'altra, il chiarimento è se vuole me o altro; che "altro" sia lei o nessuna delle due (comunque “non me”) non muta significativamente i termini della questione.
> ...


 Temo di non essermi spiegata neanch'io.
Il fatto stesso che una persona possa mettere sullo stesso piano la persona con cui ha condiviso una vita con una persona conosciuta da pochi mesi, chiedendo di chiarire la confusione...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  per me è inaccettabile.
Per me è segno che non vi può essere possibilità alcuna per la coppia se non, forse  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , l'eventuale costruzione di un rapporto nuovo.
Tutto il resto sono proiezioni di quel che si vorrebbe.
Per me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (8 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Il motivo per cui ho posto il quesito è proprio la possibilità che le cose stiano come tu dici; eppure non sono convinta.
> qui non si tratta di amare per come appare una persona.
> si potrebbe definire amare nonostante non sia come appariva e nonostante non si sia più sicuri di come realmente è.


Mi ricordi i miei primi tempi nel forum e il mio bisogno e impegno a capire e comprendere.
Poi ho capito che era tanto semplice capire: di me non gliene fregava un beato...


----------



## Amoremio (9 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' un amore "sacrificale" dove tu pensi che solo annichilendoti che non lo perderai.
> 
> Se vai alla radice latina della parola amore trovi a-mors ovvero mancanza di morte, il che dovrebbe significare VITA o quantomeno crescita...cosa vedi vi sia di rinascita nel non sapere se l'oggetto/soggetto del tuo amore ci sarà domani o se ci sarà per te? Mi pare tu ti mantenga in un limbo dove, per citar il Virgilio di Dante, ci troviamo "_sol di tanto offesi, che sanza speme vivemo in disio" _
> 
> ...


l'annichilimento c'è ma è mentale nel suo complesso per la mazzata che ho preso.
con lui , nella maggior parte dei casi, cerco di essere piuttosto chiara su ciò che pretendo e oggettiva nelle valutazioni. 
non mi aspetto di ripercorrere quello che abbiamo vissuto, ma penso realmente che possa essere stata una sbandata e, con mille paure che non ho mai avuto, che lui davvero ami me.
per questo aspetto, perchè è lui che deve impegnarsi per tornare a me, non io che lo devo trattenere.


----------



## MK (9 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l
> per questo aspetto, perchè è lui che deve impegnarsi per tornare a me, non io che lo devo trattenere.


----------



## Amoremio (9 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> se lei fosse una donna sotto molti aspetti "ammirabile", questo secondo te cosa direbbe di tuo marito? (a parte che ha buon gusto...)
> 
> Non è una domanda quiz, sono curiosa di sapere se penseresti che se non ha altro ha messo su un legame che ha un senso, oppure che è doppiamente vigliacco per non saper scegliere tra due donne "in gamba"....!


Ti premetto che lui, fino ad un certo punto almeno, l'ha ritenuta ammirabile (cose che io ritenevo immani pezzentate, diventavano gesti d'amore), ma che lei lo fosse o lo sembrasse non mi dice niente di più. 
Potrei addirittura ipotizzare che, dopo un certo momento, abbia cercato di di dipingerla a se stesso e a me come ammirabile, per giustificarsi con se stesso e con me (ma questo è un pensiero mio non un dato oggettivo).
Io credo che lui abbia visto in lei : un sentimento nuovo con tutte le emozioni che porta con sè (dopo 30 anni di vita insieme il sentimento si rinnova, ma le emozioni non sono quelle di un nuovo inizio), una nuova strada quando quella consueta sembrava già così nota e tracciata, una donna che tutti si giravano a guardare (si girano ancora anche per me ma lui non lo vede con la stessa costanza perchè non lavoriamo insieme, e io non gliel'ho mai detto perchè lui è estrememente geloso), che gli lasciava bigliettini sulla scrivania e mandava SMS per dirgli quanto lo amava o quanto stava male se non lo vedeva (questo io non l'ho mai fatto, nemmeno a 17 anni, anzi mi sono sempre fatta un punto d'onore nel non fargli mai pesare che avrei preferito che stesse un po' meno al lavoro e un po' più con me, al contrario mi sono immersa di più nel mio) ecc ecc.
Lei parlava di lui come del "Principe azzurro", senza macchia, senza paura, senza difetti, io al principe azzurro non ci credevo neanche a 10 anni.
Quindi penso che il problema, reale o percepito in un momento di stanchezza in cui peraltro aveva assistito alla morte di diversi colleghi o conoscenti più o meno coetanei, fosse tra noi. Il modo in cui voleva essere amato era diverso da quello che io manifestavo (la sostanza forse non così diversa).
e questo problema gli ha fatto dare per scontato il molto che aveva, facendogli immaginare che lei fosse diversa da quello che è. Più che vigliacco, potrei ritenerlo sciocco, ma molto umano


----------



## Amoremio (9 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Temo di non essermi spiegata neanch'io.
> Il fatto stesso che una persona possa mettere sullo stesso piano la persona con cui ha condiviso una vita con una persona conosciuta da pochi mesi, chiedendo di chiarire la confusione...
> 
> 
> ...


questo lo condivido e mi fa soffrire moltissimo; in questo senso mi sono anche espressa con lui, dicendogli che, comunque vada a finire, è una circostanza sulla quale anche lui dovrà riflettere, anche dal punto di vista della profondità dei suoi sentimenti.
Ma aspetto perchè non butto all'aria un uomo che amo (ed anche i figli in questo senso) se penso che si possa ricostruire un nuovo noi; anche questa magari è una proiezione, ma tant'è.


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.lastampa.it/forum/forum2.asp?IDforum=463
> 
> 17/11/2006
> Cuori allo SpecchioA che grado sei di innamoramento?
> ...


ma il _TERZO GRADO_ te lo fanno con la lampada puntata in faccia???  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scherzo persichè, però posso affermare che io amo di 2°, ma credo che il mio uomo sia già un grado più avanti..... (Oltre ad amarla per come sembra (primo grado) e per come è (secondo grado), la amiamo anche per come sarà, appena assumerà una consapevolezza maggiore di se stessa) 
Io da lui mi sento amata così.
Checchè ne dica Fedi.


----------



## Old mirtilla (9 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Credo tu abbia ragione... il terzo stadio per assurdo diventa semplice se si accettano i difetti e le carenze anche inconsapevoli altrui. Nel secondo ci deve essere la vera assoluta e totale condivisione, matura e consapevole, e se c'è, il terzo stadio non serve raggiungerlo.
> Bruja


e invece no bruja, nn sono d'accordo...... se arrivi al secondo o ti fermi o passi avanti, e quindi cresci, impari e ti modifichi......il tuo compagno deve essere pronto a questo cambiamento, fermo restando l'amarsi del 2°stadio, e deve fare altrettanto. Per questo bisogna amarsi anche in funzione del come sarà...... "appena assumerà una consapevolezza maggiore di se stessa. È la forza del nostro amore che ci rende la vista così acuta e che trasmette all’altro/a la coscienza dei propri mezzi. E quando questa forza è ricambiata, la coppia crescerà a tal punto da estrarre da sé le imprese più incredibili"


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> questo lo condivido e mi fa soffrire moltissimo; in questo senso mi sono anche espressa con lui, dicendogli che, comunque vada a finire, è una circostanza sulla quale anche lui dovrà riflettere, anche dal punto di vista della profondità dei suoi sentimenti.
> Ma aspetto perchè non butto all'aria un uomo che amo (ed anche i figli in questo senso) se penso che si possa ricostruire un nuovo noi; anche questa magari è una proiezione, ma tant'è.


 Leggi i primi threads aperti da me.
Per carità ...magari tuo marito è davvero un uomo confuso....e riuscire a ricomporre. 
Ma ho fatto riflessioni simili alle tue.


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*mirtilla*



mirtilla ha detto:


> e invece no bruja, nn sono d'accordo...... se arrivi al secondo o ti fermi o passi avanti, e quindi cresci, impari e ti modifichi......E chi dice che agendo in un modo o nell'altro si cresca... magari semplicemente ci si modifica e si reagisce, non si risolve...il tuo compagno deve essere pronto a questo cambiamento, fermo restando l'amarsi del 2°stadio, e deve fare altrettanto. ...DEVE? Forse può, vuole, spera, desidera; il dovere in amore  é il verbo più utopistico se non c'é condivisione, ed in certi frangenti la condivisione o era ipotetica, o si é logoratata e bisogna ricostituirla, e ci vuole la volontà NON il dovere.
> Per questo bisogna amarsi anche in funzione del come sarà...... "appena assumerà una consapevolezza maggiore di se stessa. Bisogna.... e siamo da capo, sarebbe augurabile... quando capiremo che in un rapporto a due si devono combinare due realtà evolutive, due modi dipensare, due menti che si adattano per amore, ma nulla vieta che le cose cambino e che il loro moto debba essere come noi lo sperriamo o ci sarebbe confacente. È la forza del nostro amore che ci rende la vista così acuta e che trasmette all’altro/a la coscienza dei propri mezzi. Certo se dall'altra parte c'è la voglia o la disposizione" a d essere ricettivi alla nostra forza., quante volte lemigliori intenzioniu vengono coronate da una corona di spine.... E quando questa forza è ricambiata, la coppia crescerà a tal punto da estrarre da sé le imprese più incredibili" Ecco proprio così, imprese incredibili che solo una perfetta affinità di intenti rende possibili.


Io auspico e spero che le cose si possano sempre presentare come tu le hai descritte, ma l'esperienza insegna che anche se l'accordo sulle linee da te esposte e la possibilità realizzativa é in percentuale assai limitata, quindi resto dell'idea che le strade per raggingere i vari gradi siano lunghe e erte, e di solito tutti possono diventare escursionisti dei rapporti interpersonali, ma di "alpinisti sentimentali" credo non ne capitino molti nella vita
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Io auspico e spero che le cose si possano sempre presentare come tu le hai descritte, ma l'esperienza insegna che anche se l'accordo sulle linee da te esposte e la possibilità realizzativa é in percentuale assai limitata, quindi resto dell'idea che *le strade per raggiungere i vari gradi siano lunghe e erte, e di solito tutti possono diventare escursionisti dei rapporti interpersonali, ma di "alpinisti sentimentali" credo non ne capitino molti nella vita*
> Bruja


----------



## Old reale (10 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Molto bello quello che dici, ma come fai a conciliarlo col tradimento? Se raggiungi un tale livello di sintonia con una persona quella persona ti legge dentro e non puoi nascondere nulla (ecco perchè io non potrei tradirlo, lo saprebbe subito). Io credo che potresti conciliare la cosa solo se tua moglie sapesse e ti comprendesse comunque confidando nella specialità del vostro rapporto. Sono convinta che una coppia può decidere di essere aperta ad altri rapporti, ma se tua moglie non sa allora è un pò strano quello che dici.


 schizofrenia.


----------



## Bruja (10 Aprile 2009)

*Amoremio*

Estrapolo alcuni tuoi passaggi:

Io voglio che lui chiarisca con sè stesso ciò che vuole: avendogli esplicitato che non poteva volere me e un'altra, il chiarimento è se vuole me o altro; che "altro" sia lei o nessuna delle due (comunque “non me&#8221 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    non muta significativamente i termini della questione. 
Presa la decisione il seguito dovrebbe essere conseguente.
Quando lui mi ha detto di volere me ho pensato che tutto fosse chiaro e definito ed ho sbagliato, perchè il coinvolgimento non era solo fisico (e io lo sapevo).Questo tuo pensiero dimostra come spesso sia difficile sapere veramente come si viene investite dalle decisioni altrui, noi pensiamo ad una possibilità ed in vecce ce ne sono altre...la mente non sempre dipende dal rapporto fisico, al massino ne é influenzata.
Quando Verena mi ha sottolineato che “una relazione non si sospende … sospendendo i rapporti fisici.”. avevo purtroppo già scoperto il mio errore.
Ed avevo già scoperto che ero disponibile a lasciargli del tempo per chiarire definitivamente anche il profilo emotivo, anche se l’esistenza di questo aspetto mi fa soffrire come un cane e, se penso a come si comporta lei, mi disturba ancora di più. L'errore di base in queste contingenze é rapportarsi su come si comporta l'altra/o... le circostanze, le sensazioni e la valenza del rapporto é assolutamente differente per lo stato della situazione che si vive... tu provi sentimenti contrastanti, offesi, ildisagio dell'inganno e della coesistenza clandestina, l'altra il desiderio di esserci, di restare e di non perdere terreno ma anzi conquistarne. Fra due donne la "battaglia" é una guerriglia e per l'uomo spesso é un non decidere, o magari decidere di non voler più concedere "esclusive". E' un modo di autoassolversi chiamando la cosa "crescita" o nuova conoscenza del proprio modo universale di rapportarsi con l'esterno. 
Questo tempo è ormai di parecchi mesi: lei non molla, non serve che lui cerchi di farla ragionare né che la mandi a cag*re.
Io sono stanchissima, vivo nella paura che lui veda in questa perseveranza di lei il segno di un amore irrinunciabile, o, soprattutto, che capisca che, in realtà, vuole lei.Che lui capisca qualcosa per queste motivazioni ne dubito molto, la perseveranza, quando é mirata a trattenere o e togliere é sempre pesante siaper chi la mette in atto che per chi la subisce... non so perché ma in questa storia vedo molta competizione verso di te, più che voglia di compiacere lui. E d'altronde quando esiste una tresca clandestina la prima cosa che accade fra i due trasgressori é una intensa attività migliorativa delle proprie azioni... senza l'afflato romantico, le belle frasi, l'unicità dei gesti e delle parole preziose che sarebbe una relazione del genere? Sul sesso non faccio commenti, ma comprati per tuo sfizio uno dei tanti "segretari galanti " che ancora si possono trovare nelle librerie, e vedrai quante frasi stereotipate, classiche, fritte e uguali a sé stesse troverai a dimostrazione della assolutà "normalità" di certe unicità, rasentano quasi il libro umoristico... Ma non smetto di amarlo, e continuo ancora a credere, in modo ondivago e variamente auto-argomentato, che lui mi ami.L'auto-argomentato é la parte più faticosa e fantasiosa che tu possa mettere in atto... resta ai fatti! Continuo a fidarmi di lui.
Questo che tipo di amore è (oltre che un po’ folle)? Lui ama prima di tutto sé stesso e poi il suo ruolo fra voi... e che tu ti fidi é dovuto al fatto che in cuor tuo desideri fidarti, che lui sotto sotto fa in modo che tu ne trovi la motivazione interiore e, se ci pensi, giostra anche affinché tu pensi che neppure l'altra lo convince del tutto ma lo stuzzica abbastanza da tenerla... insomma ti dice che non riesce a trascurarla ma non vale neppure una sua azione decisiva. Tu come chiami questo atteggiamento se lo rapporti ad un qualsiasi altro comportamento umano fuori dalla tua sfera sentimentale?
L'argomento figli lo lascio a parte... adesso credo sia giusto trattare il TUO rapporto ed il TUO modo di valutare lui.

Vedi, e concludo, perché una persona ami noi, i nostri difetti e la nostra incapacità di risolverli o di uscirne nonostante la buona volontà nel cercare di farlo, bisogna che un po' compatisca la fallibilità della natura umana e dia più valore al sentimento d'amore che all'amor proprio; faccia prevalere insomma alle proprie personali tendenze ed aspettative il bene che ci porta. 
Lo possiamo chiamare terzo stadio... io lo chiamo miracolo dei sentimenti, perché nell'autoconservazione che ci contraddistingue, il nostro benessere istintivamente verrebbe prima di ogni altro sentire, fatto salvo il sentimento filiale che é di per sé amore mai disgiunto dal sacrificio.

Ecco perché lo trovo non impossibile ma improbabile, ma l'attinenza al tuo caso direi che sia poca... più che di stadi credo tu debba risolvere un problema di attendibilità; TU quanto vuoi credere e quanto riesci a credere: sono due cose differenti e su quelle devi cercare di raggiungere una convergenza; dopo potrai decidere come agire e reagire. 
Rammenta però che amare troppo é un calpestarsi, un annullarsi per dedicarsi a chi evidentemente vive di sé e non con noi; é un errore vivere in funzione di un'altra persona perché ci impedisce di vivere a priori per noi stessi, che é la base per poterci rapportare sanamente con gli altri. 
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (10 Aprile 2009)

*per Bruja*

a rischio di andare OT,  riprendo alcune cose che mi hai detto : 
... per l'uomo spesso é un non decidere, 
è una cosa che gli ho detto più volte. l'ultima volta gli ho detto che forse non aveva le palle per decidere e che aspettava che una delle due schiattasse.
... non so perché ma in questa storia vedo molta competizione verso di te, più che voglia di compiacere lui. 
questa è ciò che mi ha colpito di più, non so da cosa tu l'abbia percepito, ma è certo che molti comportamenti ma l'abbiano fatto pensare (dalle telefonate in ore e circostanze in cui era impossibile che lui non fosse con me, quando le sarebbe stato agevole farlo in altri momenti in cui non l'aveva fatto,  al girellare sotto casa mia alla ricerca di lui): l'ho interpretato come tentativi di farmi perdere le staffe, costringendomi a cacciarlo, così da avere "campo libero". 
 "segretari galanti " 
che sono? vorrei seguire il consiglio.
che tu ti fidi é dovuto al fatto che in cuor tuo desideri fidarti, 
è desiderio ma anche esigenza caratteriale. 
TU quanto vuoi credere 
Totalmente
e quanto riesci a credere:
adesso un po' meno
Rammenta però che amare troppo é un calpestarsi, 
Me lo ripeto.
Ma continuo a dirmi che se fosse stata una sbandata o uno scivolone, non varrebbe la pena di perderlo per amor di "amor proprio".

PS a parte tutto, la questione della competitività mi ha lasciato a bocca aperta: è così comune o mi hai letto nel pensiero?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a rischio di andare OT, riprendo alcune cose che mi hai detto :
> ... per l'uomo spesso é un non decidere,
> è una cosa che gli ho detto più volte. l'ultima volta gli ho detto che forse non aveva le palle per decidere e che aspettava che una delle due schiattasse.
> ... non so perché ma in questa storia vedo molta competizione verso di te, più che voglia di compiacere lui.
> ...


Non rispondo per Bruja ..ma la competitività nelle amanti è spesso presente, ma non come conseguenza bensì come causa. Ad alcune l'uomo pare più desiderabile se può essere "tolto" a un'altra e il riuscire ad "averlo" il segno del proprio valore seduttivo e una vittoria sull'altra.
Ne avevo parlato con molte qui ed era risultato che nella loro storia personale vi erano stati padri traditori che le madri "non erano state brave" a trattenere.


----------



## Bruja (11 Aprile 2009)

*ecco...*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non rispondo per Bruja ..ma la competitività nelle amanti è spesso presente, ma non come conseguenza bensì come causa. Ad alcune l'uomo pare più desiderabile se può essere "tolto" a un'altra e il riuscire ad "averlo" il segno del proprio valore seduttivo e una vittoria sull'altra.
> Ne avevo parlato con molte qui ed era risultato che nella loro storia personale vi erano stati padri traditori che le madri "non erano state brave" a trattenere.


Persa ti quoto perché hai tratteggiato una delle linee fondamentali che "giustificano" molte traditrici. 

Passando ai punti evidenziati cerco di rispondere ad Amoremio  succintamente:

- Non si tratta di palle nel decidere ma di furbesca staticità, se sarete voi due ad agire ppotrà sempredire che lui non aveva parte in causa.

- La percezione della competitività fra due rivali é tanto più evidente quanto meno l'uomo é interattivo... e lui non lo é in modo esemplare.
Lei ha solo giocato il ruolo di "guastatrice" sapendo bene che lui non l'avrebbe contrastata... ed anche in questo caso puoi notare la sua poco virile ignavia.

- I segretari galanti erano del manualetti con delle frasi, delle lettere e dei vademecun su cosa dire e come dirlo quando si doveva scrivere qualcosa al proprio innamorato/a. E naturalmente era sulla falsariga di cuore che fa rima con amore etc... 

- Hai l'esigenza caratteriale difidarti perché pewr te é naturale essere affidabile, ma non sei TU il parametro... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





- Tu dici di voler credere totalmente... ma ci sono limiti di buon senso e più conosci la verità e la realtà e più, già da sola, stai venendo meno a questa esigenza. 

- Dico sempre che in amore non ci deve essere troppo amor proprio perché rischia di diventare puro orgoglio, ma per non perderlo non é consigliabile superare la soglia della dignità. Una sbandata o uno scivolone non avrebbe avuto gli esiti che ci hai descritto e lui non avrebbe permesso che accadessero in questi modi...

Non si tratta di leggere nel pensiero, qui tutte/i più o meno abbiamo avuto esperienze sull'argomento e passato periodi dubbiosi, e se l'antagonista é donna non puoi non mettere in conto che il rapporto fra donne, che può contemplare amicizia, se c'é di mezzo un uomo non può che essere che competizione, e ricorda anche che, purtroppo, per ragioni storiche ed ataviche, la donna non ha praticato l'alleanza che esiste nel sesso maschile, al massimo la complicità che é più attinente alla discrezione ed all'imposta modestia a cui ha sempre dovuto riferirsi. 
Oggi ci siamo evolute, emancipate, ma molte cose sono cambiate per rimanere in modo più "moderno" esattamente le stesse; il "Principe di Salina" docet.
Bruja


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Leggi i primi threads aperti da me.
> Per carità ...magari tuo marito è davvero un uomo confuso....e riuscire a ricomporre.
> Ma ho fatto riflessioni simili alle tue.


ho cercato le discussioni aperte da te con data d'inizio decrescente, ma le prime che ho trovato sono su argomenti collaterali e sembrano successive alla fase del tradimento: puoi dirmi quale thread o di che periodo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho cercato le discussioni aperte da te con data d'inizio decrescente, ma le prime che ho trovato sono su argomenti collaterali e sembrano successive alla fase del tradimento: puoi dirmi quale thread o di che periodo?


Mi riferivo a quelli con titoli tipo "perdonare" ,"in salute e in malattia", "figli".
Il mio primo in cui racconto la scoperta lo trovi il 20 agosto 2006 da non registrata.


----------



## Old amarax (11 Aprile 2009)

*x persa e bruja*

non vedete nello stato d'animo e nella storia di amoremio attinenze con me e la mia storia? Davvero ...vorrei lei non commettesse i miei errori.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> non vedete nello stato d'animo e nella storia di amoremio attinenze con me e la mia storia? Davvero ...vorrei lei non commettesse i miei errori.


 Sì ne vedo.
E ne vedo anche con la mia e il voler credere che un tradimento non possa che un errore di percorso, ma non molto importante, e che si possa ricomporre tutto...


----------



## Old amarax (11 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì ne vedo.
> E ne vedo anche con la mia e il voler credere che un tradimento non possa che un errore di percorso, ma non molto importante, e che si possa ricomporre tutto...


Amica mia cerca tu le parole giuste x farle capire che sbaglia ad ostinarsi nel giustificare ...nel comprendere. Se continua così fa la mia fine.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Amica mia cerca tu le parole giuste x farle capire che sbaglia ad ostinarsi nel giustificare ...nel comprendere. Se continua così da la mia fine.


 Dai ...magari ...una su mille ce la fa...


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2009)

per amarax e persa
credo che se non cercassi un modo per comprendere mi resterebbe solo la separazione.
per bruja
sei spaventosa: mi hai detto che sono affidabile e questa è effettivamente una delle carateristiche che mi vengono spesso attribuite.
mi dicono che sono leale e tenace ed è quello che sono anche in questa situazione.
Invece solare non lo sono più tanto credo.
oggi sono un po' giù, un po' parecchio, avrei bisogno di una carezza, invece sono qui che faccio in modo che i miei figli non se ne accorgano


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Amica mia cerca tu le parole giuste x farle capire che sbaglia ad ostinarsi nel giustificare ...nel comprendere. Se continua così fa la mia fine.


scusa Amarax.. ma che fine hai fatto tu? in fin dei conti volevi che restasse con te a tutti i costi ed è rimasto.
non mi dire che adesso ti sei pentita di aver lottato per tenertelo...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per amarax e persa
> *credo che se non cercassi un modo per comprendere mi resterebbe solo la separazione.*
> per bruja
> sei spaventosa: mi hai detto che sono affidabile e questa è effettivamente una delle carateristiche che mi vengono spesso attribuite.
> ...


 Sai spiegare perché temi la separazione?
Io lo so, ci sono passata, ma tu devi passarci.
Perché TU ti fai carico del benessere dei tuoi figli che chi ha tradito non ha considerato minimamente?
Per quali ragioni credi che sarebbe meglio una ricomposizione di una trasparente separazione?


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per amarax e persa
> credo che se non cercassi un modo per comprendere mi resterebbe solo la separazione.
> per bruja
> sei spaventosa: mi hai detto che sono affidabile e questa è effettivamente una delle carateristiche che mi vengono spesso attribuite.
> ...


la carezza te la faccio io e se vuoi ti dico di non pretendere troppo da te stessa e subito come stai invece facendo.

prenditi cura di te e della tua anima. sposta il baricentro del tuo stare bene/male più sul tuo stare bene. reinventati la tua vita. te lo devi e te lo meriti.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la carezza te la faccio io e se vuoi ti dico di non pretendere troppo da te stessa e subito come stai invece facendo.
> 
> prenditi cura di te e della tua anima. sposta il baricentro del tuo stare bene/male più sul tuo stare bene. reinventati la tua vita. te lo devi e te lo meriti.


 Condivido


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2009)

non temo la separazione in senso legale, ma non voglio separarmi da lui
se non credo che si sia trattato di uno scivolone, se credo che lui sia innamorato di lei o che lui non ami me lo devo solo cacciare di casa (almeno ora non penso più di andarmene io) ma non posso perchè lo amo
se lo amo devo trovare un modo per giustificarlo con me stessa e per giustificarmi che non lo caccio
lo so che sono contorta. è un momento un po' così, poi passa.
grazie per la carezza Anna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non temo la separazione in senso legale, ma non voglio separarmi da lui
> se non credo che si sia trattato di uno scivolone, se credo che lui sia innamorato di lei o che lui non ami me lo devo solo cacciare di casa (almeno ora non penso più di andarmene io) ma non posso perchè lo amo
> se lo amo devo trovare un modo per giustificarlo con me stessa e per giustificarmi che non lo caccio
> lo so che sono contorta. è un momento un po' così, poi passa.
> grazie per la carezza Anna


Chiedi e ottieni impegni da lui subito e se non li ottieni decidi presto. Ti risparmierai sofferenze.
Un abbraccio forte.
Ho trovato abbracci qui e giustificazioni e ragioni per il tradimento e ho capito tante cose.


----------



## Amoremio (11 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedi e ottieni impegni da lui subito e se non li ottieni decidi presto. Ti risparmierai sofferenze.
> Un abbraccio forte.
> Ho trovato abbracci qui e giustificazioni e ragioni per il tradimento e ho capito tante cose.


ho scritto un lungo, lungo post in cui ero fin troppo dettagliata sulla situazione.
al momento dell'invio ho fatto un pasticcio ed è scomparso.
mia nonna diceva "tutto per il meglio": era talmente dettagliato che chi conosce la situazione, soprattutto la st***** avrebbe riconosciuto e trovato ulteriori elementi per far casino.
ma grazie di tutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho scritto un lungo, lungo post in cui ero fin troppo dettagliata sulla situazione.
> al momento dell'invio ho fatto un pasticcio ed è scomparso.
> mia nonna diceva "tutto per il meglio": era talmente dettagliato che chi conosce la situazione, soprattutto la st***** avrebbe riconosciuto e trovato ulteriori elementi per far casino.
> ma grazie di tutto


Apri un thread in privé che può essere letto solo dai registrati e non appare nei motori di ricerca.
Per non vedersi sparire tutto conviene clickare su "ricordami" al momento del loging.
Oppure scrivere su word e poi fare copia e incolla.
Scrivi privatamente a chi senti vicina


----------



## Bruja (13 Aprile 2009)

*Amoremio*



Amoremio ha detto:


> per bruja
> sei spaventosa: mi hai detto che sono affidabile e questa è effettivamente una delle carateristiche che mi vengono spesso attribuite.
> mi dicono che sono leale e tenace ed è quello che sono anche in questa situazione.
> Invece solare non lo sono più tanto credo.
> oggi sono un po' giù, un po' parecchio, avrei bisogno di una carezza, invece sono qui che faccio in modo che i miei figli non se ne accorgano


Guarda che  non serve la sfera di cristallo, da come e da quel che scrivi si capisce che tu sei per la chiarezza, e che nella nebulosità altrui ti rapporti male.
Quanto alla "solarità"... chi subisce un tradimento resta sempre offuscata... quella dote resta abbastanza stabile nelle amanti, sempre che ne siano dotati a priori.
La  carezza dalla tu ai tuoi figli... é sempre un benefico boomerang il loro affetto.
Un solo consiglio, il cuore ha le sue esigenze, ma mettici un pizzico di senso della realtà; spesso i sentimenti riescono a NON far vedere chiaramente peggio che nella nebbia fitta. La nebbia poi dirada, ma se hai tamponato, il danno resta tuo...
A te serve prudenza e tempo, e se hai pazienza e forza d'animo, spesso basta questo per portare gli altri a decidere, ed a noi spetta solo valutare come considerare quelle decisioni.  
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (13 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> per amarax e persa
> *credo che se non cercassi un modo per comprendere mi resterebbe solo la separazione.*
> per bruja
> sei spaventosa: mi hai detto che *sono affidabile* e questa è effettivamente una delle carateristiche che mi vengono spesso attribuite.
> ...





Anna A ha detto:


> *scusa Amarax.. ma che fine hai fatto tu? in fin dei conti volevi che restasse con te a tutti i costi ed è rimasto.*
> *non mi dire che adesso ti sei pentita di aver lottato per tenertelo*...





Amoremio ha detto:


> *non temo la separazione in senso legale, ma non voglio separarmi da lui*
> se non credo che si sia trattato di uno scivolone, *se credo che lui sia innamorato di lei o che lui non ami me lo devo solo cacciare di casa (almeno ora non penso più di andarmene io)* *ma non posso perchè lo amo*
> *se lo amo devo trovare un modo per giustificarlo con me stessa e per giustificarmi che non lo caccio*
> *lo so che sono contorta. è un momento un po' così, poi passa.*
> *grazie per la carezza Anna*





*Cara amarax2...ho  paura a leggerti.*
*E sai perchè? mi riconosco troppo nel tuo dolore e nel tuo descrivere il tuo stato d'animo.*
*Ho fatto, detto e pensato tutto quello che descrivi e ti garantisco che il dopo non è quello che speravo. Infatti ancora gli dico"perchè non te ne vai?".*
*Anche io dicevo che sarei andata via io perchè non avrei sopportato di stare qui senza lui...anche io pensavo che fosse uno scivolone. E da lì tutto il resto...tutte le possibili scuse piuttosto che ammettere che sì, si era innamorato di un'altra. Vuoi sapere invece ora cosa penso? Che ho sbagliato. Perchè non sono più sicura di avere fatto bene a fare e a dire quello che ho fatto. Che magari loro si amavano per davvero ed IO ho impedito si unissero. E non fa bene pensarlo. Aggiungi che uno scivolone non dura 3 anni e credo che il quadro sia completo. Ti sollecito a pensare ai fatti nel modo più critico possibile. Non ti arrampicare sugli specchi. Il sesso fatto il questo periodo è fuori di testa...non oso ricordare quando lui aveva lei in testa e cercava anche me in continuazione. E' un incubo tuttora per me. E l'altra stà per partorire ed io? vorrei morire per togliermi di mezzo.*
*Solare? Lo ero anche io. Ora sono quanto di più finto esista.*


----------



## Old amarax (13 Aprile 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guarda che non serve la sfera di cristallo, da come e da quel che scrivi si capisce che tu sei per la chiarezza, e che nella nebulosità altrui ti rapporti male.
> Quanto alla "solarità"... *chi subisce un tradimento resta sempre offuscata..*. quella dote resta abbastanza stabile nelle amanti, sempre che ne siano dotati a priori.
> La carezza dalla tu ai tuoi figli... é sempre un benefico boomerang il loro affetto.
> Un solo consiglio, il cuore ha le sue esigenze, ma mettici un pizzico di senso della realtà; spesso i sentimenti riescono a NON far vedere chiaramente peggio che nella nebbia fitta. La nebbia poi dirada, ma se hai tamponato, il danno resta tuo...
> ...


 
Credo si resti offuscati per sempre.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Credo si resti offuscati per sempre.


No, se si decide di accenderla la luce e di guardare il sole e non di restarsene in un angolo buio cercando di "non ingombrare" con la propria presenza...

La rileggi più la tua firma? 

Ti ricordi ancora perchè l'hai scritta?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





SMETTILA DI VIVERE IN RAGIONE SUA, CAZZO AMARAX!


----------



## Old amarax (13 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> No, se si decide di accenderla la luce e di guardare il sole e non di restarsene in un angolo buio cercando di "non ingombrare" con la propria presenza...
> 
> *La rileggi più la tua firma*?
> 
> ...


 
Rileggo un pò tutto di quello che ho scritto, anche i miei post vecchi e le note sul mio cellulare, sms mai inviati. 
La verità Fedi è che non riesco a smuovermi di un cm.
Vorrei con tutta me stessa riuscire a chiudere del tutto e ci provo anche ma con nessun risultato. E penso che ha condannato se stesso e me e l'altra ad una vita di serie b.
 Ed io non ho attenuanti. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Fedifrago (13 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Rileggo un pò tutto di quello che ho scritto, anche i miei post vecchi e le note sul mio cellulare, sms mai inviati.
> La verità Fedi è che non riesco a smuovermi di un cm.
> Vorrei con tutta me stessa riuscire a chiudere del tutto e ci provo anche ma con nessun risultato. E penso che ha condannato se stesso e me e l'altra ad una vita di serie b.
> Ed io non ho attenuanti.
> ...


La verità è un'altra e lo sai bene.

Non vuoi abbastanza chiudere davvero e hai abbastanza stima di te stessa per non accettare le sue balle e le sue contraddizioni che ti costringono a continui compromessi con te stessa..

Rendersi conto di esser deboli non significa rassegnarsi, ma magari farsi aiutare, trovare appoggio in altri...io inizierei dai tuoi figli, anche se ti può sembrare orribile anche solo pensarlo....o anche da qualche professionista serio che credo tu conosca...

Ma se continui a voler esser sua giudice, sua boia e allo stesso tempo sua consolatrice e suo sostegno...ne puoi solo uscire a pezzi...davvero amarax, E-SCI-NE!!!


----------



## Old amarax (13 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> La verità è un'altra e lo sai bene.
> 
> Non vuoi abbastanza chiudere davvero e hai abbastanza stima di te stessa per non accettare le sue balle e le sue contraddizioni che ti costringono a continui compromessi con te stessa..
> 
> ...


Giudice?Boia? che dici fedi? Non lo sono mai stata! e nemmeno consolatrice e sostegno...Anzi ora , per la prima volta nella mia vita sto diventando sua amica...non ho rancore nemmeno per quello che ha fatto, o per quello che non ha voluto vedere. Tieni presente che , come dico a lui, lo vorrei in ottima salute lontano da me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Giudice?Boia? che dici fedi? Non lo sono mai stata! e nemmeno consolatrice e sostegno...Anzi ora , per la prima volta nella mia vita sto diventando sua amica...non ho rancore nemmeno per quello che ha fatto, o per quello che non ha voluto vedere. Tieni presente che , come dico a lui, lo vorrei in ottima salute lontano da me.


 Stai cercando un'altra strada per non rinunciare a lui ...ma anche di questa ti pentirai.
Sei pentita di aver fatto passare questi tre anni e ti stai accingendo a farne passare tanti altri.


----------



## Old amarax (13 Aprile 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Stai cercando un'altra strada per non rinunciare a lui ...ma anche di questa ti pentirai.
> Sei pentita di aver fatto passare questi tre anni e ti stai accingendo a farne passare tanti altri.


5 minuti fa gli ho detto che voglio un appuntamento per parlare un'ultima volta e chiudere. L'ho lasciato e me ne sono venuta a letto.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> 5 minuti fa gli ho detto che voglio un appuntamento per parlare un'ultima volta e chiudere. L'ho lasciato e me ne sono venuta a letto.


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> 5 minuti fa gli ho detto che voglio un appuntamento per parlare un'ultima volta e chiudere. L'ho lasciato e me ne sono venuta a letto.


brava ama!!
così mi piaci!!


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> 5 minuti fa gli ho detto che voglio un appuntamento per parlare un'ultima volta e chiudere. L'ho lasciato e me ne sono venuta a letto.


Un abbraccio.....GRANDE GRANDE GRANDE!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





come dicevano in Guerre stellari....che la forza sia con te!


----------



## Old amarax (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un abbraccio.....GRANDE GRANDE GRANDE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Grazie. Anche se per oggi non è stato possibile parlare di niente: turno di 12 ore...
Mi dici perchè mi hai chiamata giudice e boia? ci sto male...


----------



## Miciolidia (14 Aprile 2009)

.


----------



## Fedifrago (14 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Grazie. Anche se per oggi non è stato possibile parlare di niente: turno di 12 ore...
> Mi dici perchè mi hai chiamata giudice e boia? ci sto male...


Perchè giudichi errato quello che ha fatto e continua a farti, vorresti "giustiziarlo" una volta per tutte (lui e il suo pseudo amore), ma poi non te la senti di uccidere il suo e perchè no il tuo amore (o quello che tu ancora senti più che per lui...per quello che eravate) e mantenendo la tua presenza continui a rincuorarlo e a rassicurarlo sul fatto che poi non è così grave, che prima o poi...passerà!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè giudichi errato quello che ha fatto e continua a farti, vorresti "giustiziarlo" una volta per tutte (lui e il suo pseudo amore), ma poi non te la senti di uccidere il suo e perchè no il tuo amore (o quello che tu ancora senti più che per lui...per quello che eravate) e mantenendo la tua presenza continui a rincuorarlo e a rassicurarlo sul fatto che poi non è così grave, che prima o poi...passerà!


 Vabbè te lo dico ...mi piace come capisci...


----------



## Old amarax (14 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè giudichi errato quello che ha fatto e continua a farti, vorresti "giustiziarlo" una volta per tutte (lui e il suo pseudo amore), ma poi non te la senti di uccidere il suo e perchè no il tuo amore (o quello che tu ancora senti più che per lui...per quello che eravate) e mantenendo la tua presenza continui a rincuorarlo e a rassicurarlo sul fatto che poi non è così grave, che prima o poi...passerà!





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Vabbè te lo dico ...mi piace come capisci...


 
Ci ho pensato. Gli scrivo e posto anche qui la mia mail. Così mi darete un parere preciso di come affronto ed ho affrontato la situazione con lui. E lui mi dovrà rispondere per forza.


----------

